

Ask HN: Place to find short term Python gigs? - Ixiaus

	I'm aware of the big ones like odesk, rentacoder, elance, &#38;c... but I was wondering if anyone knew of lesser-known and specific sites for Python or Erlang programming?
I'm building my own startup but I'm finding myself in a position where I need some extra cash and doing a short term gig is the only thing I can really think of.
======
factorialboy
There's <http://djangogigs.com/> and of course the monthly HN freelance / work
threads.

------
yashchandra
There is <http://experts4solutions.com/e4s/default/index> for web2py/python
developers.

